# Craftsman 3hp won't run off idle



## mikemo (May 2, 2009)

Hello all. I'm trying to get a Craftsman edger running again. I got it years ago from a co-worker. It didn't run, but a carb rebuild got it back into shape. It's been sitting for a long while and wouldn't run long when started. The last time it ran (last year) it wasn't running well at high rpm.

The motor number is 143-661052, a 3hp horizontal shaft. The carb has a number stamped on the intake side 51-806. 

I got a carb kit from the local mower repair shop and cleaned/installed it. I drilled and removed the three plugs, two under the diaphragham and one larger one on the side. I cleaned and blew out the passages. The two adjuster screws were not damaged (that I could tell). Replaced the needle and seat, diaphragham and gasket, screw o-rings. Filled the tank with fresh gas. Turned in the screws to stop, then out 1 1/2 turns each. 

Now it is hard to start, but will eventually start and run, but only at idle. Once running, it runs at idle just fine with no backfires. As I increse the throttle the motor spits and pops, and eventually dies. I've fooled with the main adjust screw but haven't been able to get it to run well above idle.

Sorry for being so long-winded, but I wanted to be clear. 
Any ideas on where to go from here? I really don't want to buy a new edger. 
Thanks
Mike M.
Palm Harbor, FL


----------



## light mechanic (Jul 18, 2008)

does it have points and condenser, that could account for the missing at higher speeds, in not when you get it going again, try chokeing it while you are bringing up the speed, if you can get it up to speed playing with the choke it is in the carb. if you have a spark tester you can see the fire missing at high speeds if it is the points & condenser, good luck, Light Mechanic


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

Sounds like a Tecumseh engine


----------



## mikemo (May 2, 2009)

light mechanic said:


> does it have points and condenser, that could account for the missing at higher speeds, in not when you get it going again, try chokeing it while you are bringing up the speed, if you can get it up to speed playing with the choke it is in the carb. if you have a spark tester you can see the fire missing at high speeds if it is the points & condenser, good luck, Light Mechanic


Yes, it does have points. I'm going to pull the covers off and have a look at the flywheel to make sure the key is still ok. With the gamut of edgers available for under $50, I'm not sure I'd spend any more money on this. I'll take a look and see what I see.

For anyone familliar with these diaphragham carbs, are there any "jets" like I would see on a car or motorcycle carb? When I had it apart I saw small passages for the idle circuit, but I didn't see any traditional jets. Just wondering if I missed something.
Thanks
Mike M.


----------



## light mechanic (Jul 18, 2008)

Mike, just sand the points with some sand paper and wipe them with a dollar bill, set them on .020 the Carb. is simple might change the diaphram, but again no hard to get to, might just try it like it is first, good luck, Light Mechanic


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

If the points do not resolve the issue,try readjusting the H speed screw, sometimes I will adjust it as I increase the throttle. I have found that the 11/2 turns is not always apply. Have had some that would even out at 3/4 of a turn. Also if it has been sitting for a while you might have some varnish in the carb.
Dean


----------



## trainman93 (Jun 2, 2009)

mikemo said:


> Hello all. I'm trying to get a Craftsman edger running again. I got it years ago from a co-worker. It didn't run, but a carb rebuild got it back into shape. It's been sitting for a long while and wouldn't run long when started. The last time it ran (last year) it wasn't running well at high rpm.
> 
> The motor number is 143-661052, a 3hp horizontal shaft. The carb has a number stamped on the intake side 51-806.
> 
> ...


Hello Mike M. my name is Alex, I have the same edger(I got it down the street from where I live it was out for large trash pick up) and I am not having the same problem that you are currently having but seeing as you have rebuilt the carb I was wondering if your carb was leaking fuel when you filled the gas tank. 

It did not always have this problem I don't think or it just was not as bad but now when I fill the gas tank the carb fills up with fuel and begins to pour out of the air intake and I am not sure why it is doing this. Is it a Problem with the diaphragm or float? Or is it something else.

As for your problem I recommend that you try it with and with out the air filter and the choke on. I don't think it would have too much of an affect on it but have you changed the oil, and have you tried a thicker oil? Like i said it probably wont do much but it is worth a try. Also I would try taking a compressed air gun and blow the dust and dirt off the points and magneto. As well make sure the spark plug is clean, properly gaped, is not defective, and that it is seated well. Also make sure that the spark plug wire has proper connections. One more thing I can think of is try running it with the belt off, If it needs a ring job the slight drag could be affecting the compression, it might not do anything but its worth the try, and finally check to see if you are getting proper compression. 

I hope this helps and please let me know more about the carburetor. 
From,
Alex


----------

